# Had a dream? Post it here!



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I just dreamed I was at some kind of camp or retreat, where we were watching people climb up a 500-ft crane and drop onto a trampoline, for fun. Then one guy jumped too far out and completely missed the trampoline. We all thought he died, but turns out he just broke his legs really bad.. it was no-one I knew thankfully


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I sometimes have dreams about classical music. One time I dreamed I was walking with my brother past a restaurant on a street corner. The windows were open and you could hear the music that was being played. My brother asked me if I knew what it was, and I said not exactly, but I thought it sounded like Tchaikovsky.

When I woke up I couldn't remember the music, so I don't know whether it was Tchaikovsky, or a piece by some other composer, or something original that my subconscious mind somehow made up. Usually when I hear music while dreaming, for some reason it sounds like Richard Strauss.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

My preferred classical music dream is when I dream that I'm making love to Anna Netrebko.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Just had a fairly disturbing dream about being on a Mexican vacation when a hurricane hit. Watched buildings being torn apart, people being crushed under beams, etc all with impressive detail. Frantically searched and grabbed our prized possessions while the building came down around us... Damn REM rebound the night after drinking...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ Oh yeah, I sleep terribly after drinking. Nightmares, visions, amnesia... ugh. One of the reasons I try not to drink anymore.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im the opposite, the only time im dreamless is after drinking.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had several dreams about composers/music. I only had one about Prokofiev, but it was all in black and white lol, and he was listening to a recording of a piece by Glazunov in the dream (I recognized it immediately). He seemed very interested.

I once had a dream about Glazunov where he was teaching in a class, and he said something _so_ strongly about some modern piece of music we were listening to a recording of (if that existed back then? an anachronism maybe ). I was stunned, it was something very true, if I could only remember _what_ it was! But all I know is I'll never forget it's impact (Haha remember that thing Shostakovich said? )


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Im the opposite, the only time im dreamless is after drinking.


Oh lucky Dutch men can drink since 16, enjoy it.
I dont sleep well after drinking.
About two or three months ago I had a lucid dream! (!!) !
Actually I wrote the entire dream but it's too long and boring to write it but the point is that I was in a dream I noticed I was driving in the right sit, and that earlier there was no driver. I realized it doesnt make sense and I understood I was dreaming and I rembered (In the dream) that I'm in bed. So... from the shock I lost it, and woke up. I was depressed


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thats fascinating Pieck! Ive read about various things you can do to encourage lucid dreams, but have never bothered myself. Still, for anyone interested this is a great book:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to lucid dream, but like Pieck, once I am aware I am dreaming I wake up.

Here's a fairly old dream, but one I remember because it was so vivid. As an illustrator I was hired by some government lab to help communicate with an alien species we had just contacted. (There wasn't a lot of skulduggery build up to this as you would expect in a novel - -it just simply was.) Evidently the species communicated more visually than any other way, but again it was a dream and so it just was. Escorted into what may have been a sterilized lab or staging area, I met the creature as it crawled out of its rather plain metallic cylinder (about the size of a bread box). It was something like a cross between a jellyfish and a spider, having a clear jelly-like mollusk body with a number of various sized green translucent glass-like legs. It sounds gross, but it was achingly beautiful. there are no words to describe its fragile beauty.

Eager to communicate, I reached my hands slowly out to it. The thing jumped at alarming speed toward my hands. Startled, I flinched away, but the thing was like superglue and stuck (through no fault of its own) fast to my skin. I shook my hands and tried to scoop it off, but before I knew it I had broken its fragile legs and its jelly-like body became stretched and misshapen beyond repair. 

That was about the time I woke up with my heart pounding and I felt an indescribable sense of loss and unworthiness. I wonder if my subconscious was trying to tell me I destroy whatever I touch or something equally deep and disturbing. 

I don't often have such vivid dreams, but I do more and more frequently now that I am taking medications to help with the high stress work environment I must endure. Sometimes the dream world seems more interesting than the "real" one.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to have lucid dreams all the time as a teen, but alas not nearly as much these days. I would have a recurring dream where I have a false awakening, then reach for my desk lamp (which I do every morning), and the lamp would not turn on, or would be unusually dim (an interesting fact is that electricity & lights rarely work properly in dreams - a good "key" to induce lucid dreaming), thus making me realize I was still dreaming. Once I'm lucid I would typically jump through the nearest window and fly! I also got quite good at summoning people and things. Also fun is doing things unacceptable in real life, like seeing what damage you can do with a baseball bat in a china shop. Sex (with anyone you can summon) is possible but difficult to do without waking up. There are also techniques you can learn to prolong the dream and stay asleep. There is a useful Wikibook on lucid dreaming..

Note that it takes more practice and skill than you would think to control the dream (ie. don't expect to be able to materialize Anna Netrebko right before your eyes the first time). You have to be specific with what you want (ie. a "hot woman" is too vague and the dream seems to do anything possible to give you what you don't want). Announce loudly to the dream exactly what you want, while picturing it, and fully believing and expecting it to appear. Also works best if you summon it out of sight (ie. "When I turn the corner, Anna Netrebko will be standing there waiting for me"). Summoning new locations or transporting yourself is apparently possible as well, but is something I've never been able to do without waking myself.

I've had less success with techniques to directly induce lucid dreaming from a wakeful state - and a warning, you should be prepared for some pretty uncomfortable experiences in the process, as most of them induce Sleep Paralysis, which is extremely unsettling the first few times.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Good to hear some real-life lucid dream stories.

Alma - heres your chance to make your 'dream come true' (pun not intended).


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice post, Couchie. Indeed, lucid dreaming is one of the most fascinating thing a person can do, though it is very difficult both to commence and control. If you think too hard about trying to lucid dream when falling asleep, you won't be able to sleep! On the rare occasion where I have had the opportunity to lucid dream, I find that I am still restricted by all the same laws of physics and reality - I can't fly or shoot honey out of my fingers or anything like that. I can, however, have sex with random women (as I'm sure Alma has) or visit exotic places...

Also, I did suffer from sleep paralysis quite a bit when I was younger. All the time, I would wake up in the morning, conscious but unable to move for about 10 seconds, until I could break free of it. It hasn't happened for a long time, however.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> I can, however, have sex with random women (as I'm sure Alma has) or visit exotic places...


I'm not kidding, it is true that I've had vivid dreams of sex with Anna Netrebko! I was very disappointed when I woke up and realized that it hadn't happened for real, but glad to have had the dreams anyway, because they were lots of fun. It happened more than once.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, my illness has made my dreams every day extremely vivid and lengthy, to the point that they're so realistic that I get no quality sleep and am tired throughout the day. I usually have 2 or 3 full-length dreams per night, but here's an example of one I wrote in my diary a while ago:

I made a fool out of myself at a train station by losing control of a motorised trolley, and hurt myself in the process;
after managing to get a train to an airport, I boarded the wrong plane and ended up stranded in Turkey;
while trying to find my way home, I helped deliver an autistic baby in the street;
still lost in an unfamiliar country, I found my way to a peculiar school with students highly segregated by social class;
upon leaving, I bumped into a Brit who showed me the way to the airport, which I found despite major roadworks initially sending me in the wrong direction;
at the airport, I somehow found myself by a vending machine with my trousers down;
I then spent precisely 17 hours travelling to London on a plane, and even experienced in-dream boredom at such a long flight;
I was met promptly by my parents despite arriving an hour earlier than scheduled;
I later on found myself taking a boating lesson with people I vaguely knew, who had to help me murder an impossibly giant spider;
and through it all, I can remember every minute detail, like having to change queue in the UK airport to buy a Snickers, as well as my best friend ignoring my wish to tell her of my travels;
I can recall the lengthy exploration of the space and characters at the divisive Turkish school, and I can even feel the cheap, blue carpet of the Turkish airport under my palms as I dive for my trousers to cover myself.

And all of those individual scenes were long and drawn-out, worthy of individual dreams in their own right - and I skipped a lot of in-dream preamble :/ SOOO TIIIIIIIIRED!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Unfortunately, my illness has made my dreams every day extremely vivid and lengthy, to the point that they're so realistic that I get no quality sleep and am tired throughout the day. I usually have 2 or 3 full-length dreams per night, but here's an example of one I wrote in my diary a while ago:
> 
> I made a fool out of myself at a train station by losing control of a motorised trolley, and hurt myself in the process;
> after managing to get a train to an airport, I boarded the wrong plane and ended up stranded in Turkey;
> ...


Wow! That's all one dream? That's a lot of REM sleep then.

I use to write down my dreams in a diary, in case I would ever experience deja vu in the future where I would have evidence that I dreamed something before it happened. But I gave up.

Isn't it weird that when you're dreaming, you rarely ever stop to think "this isn't real, it's just a dream." ? I almost never do, I believe the entire thing is true until I wake up. I guess that's how hypnosis works too.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I once dreamed that I watched Inception and understood it completely. No joke.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been so worried about something these past 2 weeks that I'm having nightmares almost every night 
And they are so grim it's ridiculous. I dreamt about people I love dying, and yesterday I dreamt I tried to kill someone. How can I even dream such things?!



Nix said:


> I once dreamed that I watched Inception and understood it completely. No joke.


This reminds me of a really strange dream I had the night after watching Inception. I can't remember exactly what the dream was but it was something creepy. Anyway the really strange thing was what happened after that first dream. I 'woke up' in my bed and thought about how glad I was that it was only a dream. I just gave a few steps in my bedroom and realised I was still dreaming, which made me 'wake up' again. I 'woke up' at least 4 times before I actually woke up. I was so confused when I really woke up, that I thought I was still dreaming for a few minutes :lol:.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

The interesting thing though is that I dreamt it before I'd seen the movie...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been reading through some of the posts at this site called DreamWorld, one of the most active dream forums out there. There's an extended topic run by one guy who's managed to perfect his lucid dreaming - he's actually stayed in 'dream world' for as long as 2 months of dream world time in one night! He says he keeps a "dream clock" to keep track of time..

http://www.ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31969&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=112

very neat stuff. He also writes extremely detailed records of his dreams, all there in the topic.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Another night another nightmare... this time I dreamt I was running away from a giant wave. Tsunamis aren't even possible where I live! Leave me alone brain... 

Anyway about lucid dreaming I've only managed to do it twice. Once I wasn't in the dream, I was just watching things happening while being aware that I was dreaming but it didn't last that much. The second time it was pretty interesting, I was in some sort of war of the worlds story with aliens and everything and I was the one controling it. It felt like 5 hours passed on the dream and it only stopped when suddenly I lost control of the dream and one of the tripods shot me. As soon as I was 'dead' I woke up. :lol:


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I had a really dumb dream yesterday, all i can remember was that i was in mcdonalds trying to take a picture of something, somehow i mistook a cheeseburger/big mac(can
t remember what, doesn matter) for a camera and i was trying desperately to find the viewfinder on the cheeseburger camera, finally after much struggle, i thought i found it through this hole in the cheeseburger and tried to take a picture only to realise it was a damn cheeseburger...and my camera was around my neck.

I think my unconsciousness has just hit a new low on stupidity and silliness.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Classical Music dreams*

I've had two particularly memorable Classical Music dreams since I've started posting here. I've mentioned one of them before- it's the one where I dreamed that I was in a Piano competition, and was preparing to play the Schumann concerto.

To begin with, I don't play ANY keyboard instrument to any degree of credibility. Secondly, if I did, THAT wouldn't have been a work I'd have considered (at least, not at that time, anyway). Since that time, I've altered my viewpoint a bit.

Another dream had me visiting Bayreuth, presumably in the wake of a rehearsal or some other kind of practice. For whatever reason, I spoke with a few of the singers, who were voluble in describing the honor, commitment and privilege involved with performing there. However (in a strange twist), I must have been "dreaming in a time machine;" for after a while, I noted a gaunt geriatric woman in the remote reaches of the theatre, distant, silent, clad entirely in black... Cosima-- or her ghost.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I remeber two or three years ago I was in the beginning of a sickness and my sister watched The Da Vinci Code and I fell asleep durnig it and had a dream that the bad characters were after me and trying to kill me. but that because I had a lot of hallucinations afterwards anyway. I had 40 Celius degrees (104 F).

500


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*A Recent Classical Music Dream...*

... within the most recent week--

I'm in a classroom- more like an oversized study (i.e.: lots of books on shelves fixed to at least two of the four walls). Students (numbering over a dozen) "clique-up" and form conversation-groups from which I'm excluded. My attention turns to the books- and I'm thinking "well, at least it's likely that there's something good to read in here."

Then suddenly, out of nowhere, the strains of the Overture to _Parsifal_ fill the room. The cliques are startled into silence... and I can't help enjoying the music.

Then, the Professor enters the room. It's Arturo Toscanini.

I rather liked this dream...


----------

